# K&N Question



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I have the K&N intake on my 1.4 and I love it. Especially with the manually it helps throttle response tremendously, mainly in the summer with a heat soaked intercooler. I love it, and always recommend it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

chevyderek, I would highly recommend you get a screen over your filter like Terry did in the first thread below. 



aestes89 said:


> So lately I've been seriously contemplating dropping the money for the K&N cold air intake. Most reviews I've read online boast an increase in throttle response (not to mention it sounds cool.) However, I've recently seen some info on here that very much advises against using an aftermarket intake, whether its K&N or Injen. I have the 1.4L 2011 Cruze. Can anyone offer me a little more insight, and what can current owners of the K&N tell me with their experience? Thanks!


I've discussed these issues in length in the following threads. Read through these and let me know if you have any questions. 

www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-powertrain/34929-your-aftermarket-intake-sucks.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/34490-trying-decide-intake-help-4.html

You will have the same throttle response improvement by simply bypassing the stock resonator.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I've had a K&N for a few months now. I love the "blow off" sound and the slight bass at low rpm's. When i bought it i had heard it would boost throttle response and slightly increase HP and FE. However, i believe it is mostly for the sound effect (which is well worth it as it sounds awesome). Like Xtreme said, get a screen filter to put in it (info in his links).


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> chevyderek, I would highly recommend you get a screen over your filter like Terry did in the first thread below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'll give it a shot, can't hurt!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

The Intake is mostly for sound, it HP increase is very small (and not worth the cost), but if you want to hear the engine/turbo/BPV more, then the intake is great. I love my K&N SRI. Do look at the threads which Xtreme mentioned as they are full of good information.

Also, if you get the K&N, you might want to change out the filter for another brand. I plan on doing this soon on mine, as K&N Filters tend to have/cause issues, due to oiling (plus they are not the greatest of filters either).


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> The Intake is mostly for sound, it HP increase is very small (and not worth the cost),


What he said


----------

